# autoclave



## melarosa

Salve,
cerco un equivalente in inglese della parola autoclave ( inteso come apparecchiatura per la spumantizzazione dei vini).
Grazie in anticipo a chiunque saprà darmi eventuali suggerimenti


----------



## macforever

Per produrre _sparkling wine_ penso si utilizzino _stainless steel tanks_ e, successivamente, _pressure-secured tanks_.
Più che altro credo siano dei contenitori idonei a fare fermentare il prodotto.
Sono astemio: aspetta altri pareri!


----------



## giginho

A quanto ne so io 

Autoclave (it) = autoclave (en)  cfr qui

P.S. Non sono per nulla astemio (come potrei??)


----------



## Teerex51

macforever said:


> Per produrre _sparkling wine_ penso si utilizzino _stainless steel tanks_ e, successivamente, _pressure-secured tanks_.
> Più che altro credo siano dei contenitori idonei a fare fermentare il prodotto.
> Sono astemio: aspetta altri pareri!



Concordo con Mac, eccetto sul fatto che è astemio . Autoclave è il nome che viene dato ai contenitori ermetici per la fermentazione, ma non equivale ad _autoclave _in inglese.


----------



## giginho

Errore mio allora, TeeRex, sono molto sorry!

In Italiano autoclave è riferito al funzionamento di questi recipienti e hanno lo stesso nome anche se usati per scopi differenti, credevo che potesse essere lo stesso in inglese visto che il nostro dizionario non specificava diversamente.

Grazie a questo thread possiamo arricchire il nostro vocabolario


----------



## Teerex51

giginho said:


> Errore mio allora, TeeRex, sono molto sorry!


 _No need to be sorry_. Beviamoci sopra...


----------



## Tegs

Teerex51 said:


> Autoclave è il nome che viene dato ai contenitori ermetici per la fermentazione, ma non equivale ad _autoclave _in inglese.



Perchè no? Autoclave = a strong container in which substances can be heated under pressure, used for chemical reactions and other processes (dall'Oxford English Dictionary). Direi che autoclave in inglese va bene....

PS. Che triste vivere in Italia, paese del vino, e essere astemio! 



giginho said:


> In Italiano autoclave è riferito al funzionamento di questi recipienti e hanno lo stesso nome anche se usati per scopi differenti, credevo che potesse essere lo stesso in inglese visto che il nostro dizionario non specificava diversamente.



Hai ragione però


----------



## Teerex51

L'autoclave del processo di fermentazione dei vini non prevede di essere _heated under pressure. _Se leggi il link di Wikipedia in inglese, vedrai che non si parla di impieghi dell'autoclave (_in the English sense_) per la vinificazione. Quello che in Italia l'industria vinicola chiama autoclave è un recipiente (spesso in acciaio inox) a chiusura stagna.  Oppure, aggiungo, l'impianto per distribuire acqua sotto pressione a più utenze idrauliche, cosa che non funziona in inglese.


----------



## King Crimson

La stessa Wiki però parla anche di Autoclave (industrial), usati per trattamenti ad elevata pressione e temperatura.
E' anche vero che tra gli usi tipici citati non si parla espressamente del settore vitivinicolo e quindi il dubbio rimane...


----------



## Tegs

Ah, ok, non mi sono resa conto del "heating"   It's weird though, that the meaning of the English word has developed to include heating - it's the exact same word, from the same root! It's just a wee bit too different to be useful, mannaggia!

PS. Visto il post di KC, adesso non so!  Confused.com


----------



## Teerex51

King Crimson said:


> La stessa Wiki però parla anche di Autoclave (industrial), usati per trattamenti ad elevata pressione e temperatura.



Ciao KC, sono proprio elevata pressione e temperatura che contraddistinguono l'autoclave (nel senso inglese) e non si usano invece nel processo di fermentazione del vino. Credo che l'uso italiano della parola autoclave (nell'industria del vino) derivi semplicemente dalla chiusura stagna del contenitore... (My 2 CL)


----------



## Tegs

Teerex51 said:


> Concordo con Mac, eccetto sul fatto che è astemio . Autoclave è il nome che viene dato ai contenitori ermetici per la fermentazione....



But your link in English uses the word autoclave. It says: "Italian name for the sealed tanks used in the CHARMAT PROCESS (bulk process) of producing SPARKLING WINES. Occasionally the process itself is referred to as autoclave. ASTI sparkling wines rely heavily on the use of the autoclave" (based on a book called The Wine Lover's Companion).

Also, the New York Times refers to autoclaves in connection with sparkling wine:

Prosecco is generally made using Charmat (also known as the Italian method), whereby wine, following its primary fermentation in stainless steel, undergoes a second fermentation in large pressurized tanks called autoclaves to make it sparkling (http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/11/d...protect-their-designation.html?pagewanted=all)

So this suggests to me that it's ok to use autoclave in English as well - despite the narrow definition in the OED (the OED doesn't always include domain-specific terminology and definitions).


----------



## Teerex51

Aaaargh...



_Autoclave_ in both English and Italian describes a sterilizing device that operates under high pressure and heat.
_Autoclave_ in Italian alone, also describes (a) a device that feeds pressured water to various types of outlets, and (b) an airtight tank where sparkling wine ferments.

I can't be held responsible for journalistic shortcuts, and if you want to use _autoclave_ in English for a mere airtight container, just go ahead...
Notice how the NYT says "_a second fermentation in large pressurized tanks *called *autoclaves" [emphasis mine] _and not simply_ autoclaves,_ which it would likely have done if the English and Italian meanings had been the same.


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao Teerex, può essere (neanch'io sono un esperto nel settore), qui però ho trovato un riferimento alle autoclavi nel processo di eliminazione degli odori indesiderati (es. odore di tappo) dal vino e in rete si trovano numerosi riferimenti (in inglese, es. qui) al termine autoclave per il processo di fermentazione del vino, sono però siti italiani, per cui il sospetto di una traduzione "fai da te" rimane...

EDIT: vedo adesso gli ultimi post di Tegs e Teerex, che però mi sembrano confermare che:
a) il termine _autoclave_, riferito all'industria vitivinicola, è consolidato solo in italiano
b) l'uso inglese del termine _autoclave_, per l'industria vitivinicola, pare esistere, paradossalmente, per un mero calco dall'italiano


----------



## Tegs

King Crimson said:


> b) l'uso inglese del termine _autoclave_, per l'industria vitivinicola, pare esistere, paradossalmente, per un mero calco dall'italiano


----------



## Teerex51

King Crimson said:


> [...] vedo adesso gli ultimi post di Tegs e Teerex, che però mi sembrano confermare che:
> a) il termine _autoclave_, riferito all'industria vitivinicola, è consolidato solo in italiano
> b) l'uso inglese del termine _autoclave_, per l'industria vitivinicola, pare esistere, paradossalmente, per un mero calco dall'italiano



I concur on both counts.  This is most likely what happened: _"If the Eyties call it autoclave, well, hell, let's do the same..."_


----------



## giginho

@ Tutti: autoclacve in italiano è un recipiente che, per le sue caratteristiche, si mantiene chiuso da solo, da qui la provenienza del nome.

In questa affermazione, riminiscenza dei miei studi, sono supportato da wiki che dice:

Il termine autoclave, parola moderna costituita dalle parole di origine latina auto e clave (chiusura), indica in senso stretto un tipo di chiusura ermetica in cui la differenza di pressione positiva tra l'interno e l'esterno del recipiente agevola la tenuta. Il sistema cioè si chiude da solo.

_Il termine si usa in senso esteso per indicare i contenitori e gli apparecchi che utilizzano questo sistema di chiusura, come per esempio i grandi contenitori industriali per la fermentazione del mosto e i forni per la sterilizzazione usati in ambito ospedaliero e nell'industria alimentare._

Per cui non vedo perchè non debba andare bene per il vino ma solo per l'acqua (che fa ruggine, si sa!  )


----------



## Teerex51

giginho said:


> @ Tutti: autoclave in italiano è un recipiente che, per le sue caratteristiche, si mantiene chiuso da solo, da qui la provenienza del nome.
> 
> Per cui non vedo perchè non debba andare bene per il vino ma solo per l'acqua (che fa ruggine, si sa!  )



Giginho, credo che siamo tutti d'accordo nell'uso italiano di autoclave per più applicazioni industriali. E' l'inglese che appare più restrittivo e quando usa _autoclave_ per l'industria vinicola si lascia influenzare dall'uso italiano.
Come però ho scritto sopra, la frase del NYT dice: "_chiamati _autoclave" e non semplicemente "autoclave", come sarebbe da aspettarsi se il termine corrispondesse esattamente.


_A storm in a wineglass? _


----------



## melarosa

Buon giorno a tutti, 
non immaginavo di suscitare cotanta partecipazione GRAZIE!
I think I'll use the same term specyfying that an autoclave is a pressurized tank  used for the fermentation of sparkling wines( which i really like and red ones too.......).
Ancora mille grazie


----------



## Tegs

Teerex51 said:


> Giginho, credo che siamo tutti d'accordo nell'uso italiano di autoclave per più applicazioni industriali. E' l'inglese che appare più restrittivo e quando usa _autoclave_ per l'industria vinicola si lascia influenzare dall'uso italiano.
> Come però ho scritto sopra, la frase del NYT dice: "_chiamati _autoclave" e non semplicemente "autoclave", come sarebbe da aspettarsi se il termine corrispondesse esattamente._A storm in a wineglass? _



At the risk of encurring wrath now that the storm has more or less abated ....... I have to point out that newspapers often do things like "called autoclave" so as to signal to readers who are not familiar to the term "yohoo, there is a weird term in here, you're not expected to know it already!" It doesn't have to signal a borrowed word, it can be any weird and wonderful English word that a normal person might not know 

Ok, please don't shoot me!


----------



## giginho

Tegs said:


> At the risk of encurring wrath now that the storm has more or less abated ....... I have to point out that newspapers often do things like "called autoclave" so as to signal to readers who are not familiar to the term "yohoo, there is a weird term in here, you're not expected to know it already!" It doesn't have to signal a borrowed word, it can be any weird and wonderful English word that a normal person might not know
> 
> Ok, please don't shoot me!



In addition: autoclave is the same in italian and in English as well, so using your suggestion will be a fantastic deal!


----------



## Teerex51

Tegs said:


> At the risk of encurring wrath ...
> Ok, please don't shoot me!



Why shoot you? This was fun and I have to say KC summed it up pretty concisely. I have nothing to add to the conclusions he reached".

But let me leave you with a parting shot: it's _incurring_ wrath, not _encurring_.


----------



## Tegs

Dammit!!! Ok, smart boy, you win  Hehe!


----------



## Pallinapa

Hallo everybody! mi collego a questa vecchia discussion su "autoclave" per chiedere, in particolare a Teerex51, quale possa allora essere la traduzione inglese del termine, nel senso che lui indica molto chiaramente: "a device that feeds pressured water to various types of outlets", ovvero quella specie di pompa che serve a far salire l'acqua ai piani alti delle case. Il vocabolario non è di aiuto, dato che offre solo "autoclave", meaning "a strong vessel used for chemical reaction...or for high-pressure sterilization..." I am at a total loss! Grazie.


----------



## giginho

Pallinapa said:


> Hallo everybody! mi collego a questa vecchia discussion su "autoclave" per chiedere, in particolare a Teerex51, quale possa allora essere la traduzione inglese del termine, nel senso che lui indica molto chiaramente: "a device that feeds pressured water to various types of outlets", ovvero quella specie di pompa che serve a far salire l'acqua ai piani alti delle case. Il vocabolario non è di aiuto, dato che offre solo "autoclave", meaning "a strong vessel used for chemical reaction...or for high-pressure sterilization..." I am at a total loss! Grazie.




Ciao Pallinapa.

Puoi darci un po' di contesto? è già qualche anno che non si usano più vere e proprie autoclavi nella realizzazione degli impianti di distribuzione idrica nei condomini.


----------



## Pallinapa

Mi dispiace ma non ho contesto: semplicemente devo descrivere un appartamento che è dotato di autoclave. O almeno così la chiama l'idraulico. Non so che cosa si usi ora, ma in questa casa c'è questo sistema per pompare l'acqua verso i piani alti, che altrimenti sarebbero del tutto privi d'acqua. Immagino sia una specie di pompa, ma tutti la definiscono autoclave. Non posso dire altro!


----------



## giginho

Io stare su pressure pump....noto che su internet la chiamano:

water pressure booster pump...guarda qui


----------



## Holymaloney

Pallinapa said:


> Mi dispiace ma non ho contesto: semplicemente devo descrivere un appartamento che è dotato di autoclave. O almeno così la chiama l'idraulico. Non so che cosa si usi ora, ma in questa casa c'è questo sistema per pompare l'acqua verso i piani alti, che altrimenti sarebbero del tutto privi d'acqua. Immagino sia una specie di pompa, ma tutti la definiscono autoclave. Non posso dire altro!


Ciao !
Qui (un tantino tecnico per la verità) http://www.plumbingengineer.com/june_08/highrise_feature.php parlano di _*booster pump *_che forse potrebbe fare al caso tuo 

EDIT: ciao Gigi , god I'm slow...


----------



## giuliabi1

Teerex51 said:


> L'autoclave del processo di fermentazione dei vini non prevede di essere _heated under pressure. _Se leggi il link di Wikipedia in inglese, vedrai che non si parla di impieghi dell'autoclave (_in the English sense_) per la vinificazione. Quello che in Italia l'industria vinicola chiama autoclave è un recipiente (spesso in acciaio inox) a chiusura stagna.  Oppure, aggiungo, l'impianto per distribuire acqua sotto pressione a più utenze idrauliche, cosa che non funziona in inglese.



E nel caso di una pompa a autoclave, come si potrebbe tradurre in inglese secondo te?
Grazie e saluti


----------



## Benzene

Ciao* giuliabi1!*

Ti suggerisco: "expansion vessel pump" per "pompa ad autoclave".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Teerex51

I'd simply call it a _(water)_ _pressure booster system_, if it's used to supply water to various faucets (BE = taps) around the house. Does it look like this?: http://store.primopumps.com/pdf/hsinstallation.pdf


----------

